
Chrome Beats Internet Explorer To Become #2 Browser in India - arpitnext
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2011/09/chrome-beats-internet-explorer.html
======
sajidnizami
Here is another market. Pakistan, India's neighbor did similar thing three
months back. Good to see that as internet penetrates this region it is with a
good capable browser.

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-PK-
monthly-201106-201108-...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-PK-
monthly-201106-201108-bar)

------
espressodude
IE will never regain their old glory days. FF and Chrome rule the browser
world already.

~~~
sliverstorm
You never know. IE9 isn't half bad, and IE10 is looking promising.

~~~
thomasgerbe
Part of me feels like that in order to bring people back, they need to change
the name. IE has had such an awful reputation for the last decade or so.

~~~
Someone
1\. I think that awful reputation is with a tiny fraction of the population.

2\. I do not have data to back it up, but I would think over half of all IE
users do not know it is called Internet Explorer. So, changing the name would
not make a difference. Significantly changing the icon, on the other hand,
would be a help desk's worst nightmare.

------
crazydiamond
I imagine IE is more the default browser when people buy PC's or laptops. FF
and Chrome are browsers out of choice. I can't imagine lay people in India (my
friends and relatives or people in my HR department) installing FF or wanting
to check out other browsers. So it is remarkable that FF is #1.

Until other browsers can match FF's vimperator/pentadactyl, there's no way I
can seriously consider moving. (I've tried Chrome, Opera and Safari)

~~~
hardik
Agree, I don't think StatCounter data can give a good representation of Indian
internet population

------
A-K
Firefox is #1 in India? Pretty big accomplishment for Mozilla, though by the
looks of it that position won't last long.

------
ayanb
I am intrigued to understand how StatCounter comes up with this graph. Do they
have their own toolbars? Do they talk to ISPs? What is the demography of
indian surfers who StatCounter have accounted for.

Without these parameters openly discussed this looks shady.

~~~
dave1010uk
StatCounter provide an analytics service similar to Google Analytics.
StatCounter seem to be referenced a lot on
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers> so I assume it is
about as accurate as we are going to get. The Wikpedia article has more
details on the accuracy of measuring browser share.

------
eldina
Although Opera started to deteriorate somewhere after version 10, trying to do
too much instead of focusing on main browser things, I always scratch my head
when I see how few people us it. It really is a nice browser.

~~~
sliverstorm
It's been trying to do too much forever. I can switch between Chrome, IE and
Firefox of any version without a blink. With Opera, I am immediately turned
off. There's just so much noise.

------
lzy
Is the stats presented by StatCounter a reliable gauge of the entire country's
browser usage?

~~~
azakai
It's debatable. StatCounter measures usage (not users), and gathers data by
websites including it, I believe. Generally StatCounter overstates Firefox and
Chrome numbers, see the comparison on Wikipedia's browser share page,

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers>

But it is still a good indicator of trends, most likely, even if it is biased.

------
AndrewDucker
Those are the kind of shares I like to see - multiple browsers all with a
share of the market, so that it's impossible for any one company to dominate.

------
ilamparithi
Not very surprising. I remember seeing full page ads for Chrome in major
newspapers. I have also seen lot of word of mouth for Chrome and FF. (People
asking friends, family members to try out Chrome or FF). I still remember the
days when me and my friends used to install FF in all the browsing centers
(not every one had broadband at that time) we visit when FF came out.

------
brainless
I am surprised to see the numbers. Not sure I should believe them because most
of Indian corporates, including the IT service industry, which employs the
largest chuck of IT people run on Windows and do now allow their employees
installing any new browser. That is true for even the fancy startups like
flipkart.com where my friend used to work till last month. So these numbers
need to be verified.

~~~
w1ntermute
What about Chrome Frame? Can't that bypass the restrictions?

------
Zirro
Until a feature-complete NoScript alternative exists for Google Chrome or
Opera, it's hard for me to switch. I like the security it provides, which is
much more than blocking JavaScript nowadays.

------
snowtiger
stats looks nice, but there is still A LOT of IE6 users (a little below 9-10%
as trying to read from graph) ... sad for web developers

